# Help identifying this song!



## C2EB (Jun 3, 2013)

I recently found this piece on a tape while cleaning out some stuff. We played this piece in my 8th grade school band. Does anyone know the name of it and who the composer is? I know the recording is pretty crappy. Thank you for your help...


----------

